# Christmas Lights BOKEH! Post 'em up!



## JTPhotography (Dec 16, 2012)

Just something fun to play with when you don't feel like getting out in the cold to shoot. 

F 2.8, ISO 1250, 1/50th, shot at 70mm on a Canon 7d, 24-70L


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 16, 2012)

I was messing with a lensbaby on this one. I posted from my phone so hope it turns out ok.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## EIngerson (Dec 16, 2012)

Nut cracker-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## hvyequipmentman (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is minehttp://


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 20, 2012)

_MG_8357 by JChick526, on Flickr




untitled-8310 by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## pab (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is a picture of my wife I just took a few minutes ago...  She is 37 weeks prego and looking good too!


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 25, 2012)

He wouldn't look at me lol.


----------



## Mully (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## CMfromIL (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll play...this is outside after a light rain.  Took it with our giant evergreen in the yard in the background (we light it all up).


----------



## pictureperfekt (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 29953

Christmas Cake for my sons kindergarden party.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 26, 2012)

Nikkor 55/1.2, wide-open on the F2AS


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 26, 2012)

Forgive me, had only been shooting for a month prior to this photo.


----------



## Mully (Dec 26, 2012)

Fixing the tilt on the tree will help and open up the mid tones some.... my quick edit  I like your image and the POV (point of view)


----------



## CherylL (Dec 26, 2012)

Baby's first shoes




BabyShoesBokeh by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Dec 26, 2012)

StarBokeh2012 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr





HeartBokeh2012 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr




FlowerBokeh2012 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV (Dec 26, 2012)

1934 Sonnar 5cm F1.5, wide-open on the M9.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 27, 2012)

Love them all!


----------

